
Boeing Is Being Paid $84M Just for New Air Force One Jet Manuals - severine
https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zone/33034/just-manuals-from-boeing-for-new-air-force-one-jets-cost-a-whopping-84-million
======
LatteLazy
Doesn't seem unreasonable to me. You're asking for a bespoke product, a
complex product, a safety critical product and a product with zero resale
value and one only we can produce. You want everyone working on it to pass
strict security checks and you want it all kept secret. Plus you know we UNDER
bid to get the main contract knowing we would make it up on add on like this.
Oh, and all our engineers are really busy trying to overcome bigger issues
with a major new product.

------
asplake
Not that it’s a state subsidy or anything...

